# Range Hood Install problem



## kmloughran (Jul 21, 2014)

Under cabinet Hood install Back vent

I am in the middle of a Kitchen remodel (first time for me). I ordered all new appliances including range hood. I took the old hood out, and had it hauled away. Problem is that I didn't notice that the vent to the outside was offset in the back. So the hole to the outside in my wall is not centered, and I now have no idea how to get a hood installed with the offset vent. (there is a stud preventing the centering of the vent). it's off by 3 inches (12.5 inches to one side 6.5 to the other)

can anyone tell me if there is a hood out there that allows for this? or what I should do??? is it possible to just lose 3 inches of venting and vent out of a smaller opening? by leaving it offset?

thanks all.
Kev


----------



## nealtw (Jul 21, 2014)

I think the question will be square inches, how many line up from the back of the hood to the hole in the wall. I think if you have anything over 16 square inches it would be more than if you had a four in pipe out of the top.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 21, 2014)

purchase or fabricate an offset duct to get you from point a to b or just install it with 3" not open to the vent.


----------



## kmloughran (Jul 21, 2014)

installing a range hood with centered rear vent right now would leave an 8x4 exhaust port. is this enough to adequately vent??


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 21, 2014)

You need to get the install info for the one you ordered and see what's required.  Another option would be to vent it through the top.  You lose most of that cabinet but you'll be able to offset the round duct through a new hole.
You can't put an offset on the existing unless you mount the hood off the wall a few inches.  You may find that you have the option of using round or rectangular duct from the rear of your new hood.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 21, 2014)

You need to get the install info for the one you ordered and see what's required.  Another option would be to vent it through the top.  You lose most of that cabinet but you'll be able to offset the round duct through a new hole.
You can't put an offset on the existing unless you mount the hood off the wall a few inches.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 22, 2014)

Done my fair share of vent hoods ...  Usually, the vent can be directed either upward, out the back or toward the front (which blows, not vents).

My first instinct is to cut out the wall and reframe to center the hole.  No big deal with some 2x4s and some drywall fixing.  However, if that is a bit too scary ...

You problem is that the hood needs to sit flush with the back wall.  You have no choice here.  This aligns the front bolts which come down through the upper wood cabinet. If you hold the hood off the back wall, those bolts will NOT catch the threaded holes in the hood ...  MAJOR OOOOOPS.

So, your next best solution is to vent upwards through the wood cabinet.  That might entail cutting into the drywall above the cabinet and then diverting at 90 degrees to the outside wall (my guess is you have a 2nd story above your kitchen?)  Again, no big deal because you can replace the drywall and re-paint inside the cabinet.

FIRST, I would take this up with the vent hood manufacturer.  Just identify the model and style you like BUT DON'T BUY IT.  Write down the model number.  Call the manufacturer and send them the pic.  They should have something that can help.


----------



## kmloughran (Jul 26, 2014)

Got it installed, works great. Thanks for your input.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 28, 2014)

So how did you handle it? Did you make your own offset?


----------



## kmloughran (Jul 29, 2014)

The vent hole ended up only being slightly offset. I measured and found that I only lost 2 inches of a 10 inch vent opening. So I put a sealer on my wall (where the overlap was) bought a fan with a much higher CFM than I needed (to compensate for the lost space), and put it up. After 4 solid cooking sessions, it seems to be working perfectly.


----------

